# Pictures for Pit Bulls



## sarallyn

I just opened my little site;

http://picturesforpitbullsct.web.officelive.com/default.aspx

all profits go to pit bull-related causes!


----------



## wchua24

saw your blog, basing from that  i think your an animal lover, i thought all pictures will be on pitbull thou . i love the picture of the forgotten bicycle..nice shot.


----------



## Katz

great job! My passion other then photography is animals. Chows are my first love, but Pits come in as a close second! (As far as animals go anyway! ) It is too bad they get such a bad rap..... Funny how the sweetest dogs I ever saw at the shelter were Pits. 

Good Luck with your site! I hope you sell alot! I may steal a little bit of your idea and do something similar to help shelter/rescue chows! On a chow forum I am on, we have many people who help coordinate rescues from all around the country..... They are an amazing group of people.


----------



## sarallyn

thanks!

I absolutely love chows -- to me they look like little lions. they're absolutely adorable! who knows, maybe i'll have one in the future. 
they're pretty awesome dogs.


----------



## John_Olexa

Awesome!!!  Pit's get a bad rap!!   Ban the deed, not the breed!

My T-Shirt


----------



## sarallyn

John_Olexa said:


> Awesome!!!  Pit's get a bad rap!!   Ban the deed, not the breed!
> 
> My T-Shirt



amen! awesome shirt!


----------

